# Desital Timepieces (concepts)



## spain72

Dear Forumers,
I established a design studio (Desital-Timepieces) with the aim to offer to any Brands (or to persons that want to create their own brands) a choice of projects for collections to start, renew or enlarge.

There are h.w. and s.w. 3 hand watches, divers, chrographs, regulators, militaries, dress watches, DLC-bronze-steel cases and also ladies watches.

If there is anyone interested about it all, please do not hesitate to contact me for further details and informations.

More than 40 models (everyone in different versions) are now available but the choice is costantly increasing. 

Thanks.

P.s.: uploaded some simple and standard models. Must save my best "cards" ...hope you understand!


----------



## Nadim

Please, post a few of your designs here. I'm sure a lot of people are curious to see your ideas!


----------



## spain72

Hi Nadim.
Edited and posted.
Thanks.


----------



## Tony A.H

you're going off to a Great Start.:-!
these look Really Beautiful , but i suppose the Dial isn't 100% Complete. still missing the Company's Name and Logo ;-)..

Best of luck my Friend.


----------



## spain72

Thanks Tony.
Maybe I will upload some other pics in the next few days.
I must be careful!


----------



## Nadim

Very nice! 

Are you considering launching your own brand, or are you only interested in working with existing brands?


----------



## spain72

Nadim said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Are you considering launching your own brand, or are you only interested in working with existing brands?


Hi Nadim. Thanks for the appreciation.

I must say that what I have right now in my "portfolio" can be considered a complete collection suitable for any Brand.

I would be glad to have the chance to create my own Brand but right now is almost impossible.
To be honest I already have been asked to establish a Company by some Forumers that appreciated my skills but I had to refuse because of a lack of funds (bought a flat to live in, 3 years ago).

Anyway, the starting idea about DESITAL is the offer of projects and collections to brands already on the market and then already owning the right know-how for a proper development of the projects themselves.

Compliments to you for your models and projects. Wish you good luck!


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Fabio,

Beautiful designs! I see some originals that have come a long way! Excellent work and keep going!


----------



## SteamJ

Very nice work. I could see wearing a couple of these from some brand. If this isn't your best designs then I definitely see a bright future for you in watch design.


----------



## spain72

AsSyRiAn said:


> Fabio,
> 
> Beautiful designs! I see some originals that have come a long way! Excellent work and keep going!


Thanks Clyden. Your appreciation means a lot to me.
Take care!


----------



## spain72

SteamJ said:


> Very nice work. I could see wearing a couple of these from some brand. If this isn't your best designs then I definitely see a bright future for you in watch design.


Thank you SteamJ.
I posted my earliest models and the ones can be considered as "classics" among the sport watches.

Lately I created more interesting models (as said by those whom I showed some pics) as natural evolution of my experience during these 3 years.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tony A.H

SteamJ said:


> If this isn't your best designs then I definitely see a bright future for you in watch design.


yeah. that's Not All.
those Shown are just Teasers. but there're other Great looking Original Models Stashed away ;-) .


----------



## spain72

Tony A.H said:


> yeah. that's Not All.
> those Shown are just Teasers. but there're other Great looking Original Models Stashed away ;-) .


Tony: wanna make me blush????? :-d

P.s.: just finished a skeletonized hand winding watch, a jump-hour and adjusted latest details on a "dress watch"...... ;-)


----------



## spain72

A preview of the S-Sential collection and of the new Ghost Diver.


----------



## spain72

A preview of the latest model "Ghost Diver".
Dlc case, power reserve.


----------



## spain72

One of the earliest "exercises".

Variations on the "Marine Chronometer theme".

"Seven Seas". Power reserve and dual time...


----------



## meinteel

I'm looking to start a new brand that will be based mainly on automatic watches. Be glad to work with you.


----------



## spain72

meinteel said:


> I'm looking to start a new brand that will be based mainly on automatic watches. Be glad to work with you.


I should be pleased to cooperate with you. Thanks for the appreciation.


----------



## spain72

"Super-Sport" D./T. preview.


----------



## spain72

Another model I prepared.
"Abisso I": automatic, day-date, power reserve, 300 mt. W.R., inner rotating bezel....

Comments are welcome, of course...


----------



## spain72

The "Deep Breath" diver: dedicated to the 70's...


----------



## Iredhne

or are you only interested in working with existing brands?


----------



## spain72

Sorry. I am not able to read your post.


----------



## Graphmaster

Spain, your designs are very nice, those two divers are cool! 

PS:
Subscribed to topic, donț want to miss new pictures


----------



## spain72

Thank you. 
Very kind... 
Appreciations are always welcome and needed.


----------



## spain72

A Skeleton Watch...


----------



## Graphmaster

Nice, a skeleton that's easy to read .

Think also about a golden skeleton watch?


----------



## spain72

Thanks! 
In fact I decided for "embossed" and luminous indeces due to the contrast needed for an easy legibility.
Most of the time skeleton watches are nice but not easy to be read.

I also tried to mix indeces and hands with a standard skeletonized movement for the "sporty" people that like skeleton (but not too dressy) watches.

In my opinion, the "embossed" indeces and hands also allow to intensify the "depth-effect" of the dial.

Golden cases maybe need a more dressy outfit. And different finishings of the movement. also...

What do you think?


----------



## dsmcastro

Excellent designs, suitable to any brand. They look clean and refined, do you suggest movements for them too? Congratulations!


----------



## spain72

Thanks: I appreciated yours so much.

Mine are made to be used with the largest kind of movements available. Swiss, Japanese, Chinese... (eta, miyota, seagull...)
To be honest I'd prefer mechanical movements, for a matter of "PASSION"! 

Yours require "special" movements, and it can increase the final price. But for sure I can see your watches on "important" wrists.
This is my opinion.


----------



## dsmcastro

spain72 said:


> Thanks: I appreciated yours so much.
> 
> Mine are made to be used with the largest kind of movements available. Swiss, Japanese, Chinese... (eta, miyota, seagull...)
> To be honest I'd prefer mechanical movements, for a matter of "PASSION"!
> 
> Yours require "special" movements, and it can increase the final price. But for sure I can see your watches on "important" wrists.
> This is my opinion.


Yes, indeed, but I want to make a more diverse line, to have some traditional designs, such as GMT, split-seconds, for example, and some design references as military, yatching and other inspirations to have a more complete line of design. But, mechanically, some manufacturers told me the usual movements can be changed aesthetically so they would look like I intend. But, I'm actually a graphic designer, I made some products design but just to try it and studies, and I love watched so I decided to start some concepts, but to make them real there is still a long road.


----------



## spain72

They are right. Modify a movement can be expensive, indeed.
Also split-sec./foudroyante/ratrappante and the count-down for regatta are expensive and are normally offered by Major Brands.

For example, I have a complete collection as you intend: chrono, gmt, regulator, military, jump-hour, mechanical alarm and so on... but all depends on what is the target the Brand wants to achieve. And the price range, then.

I think you'll have your results:as I hope for everyone that like sharing thoughts, considerations and designs here: 
So...since it is THANKSGIVING DAY...I am thankful for this Forum and for those I met here....


----------



## spain72

Unforgettable '60&70's...

The "Deep Breath"...


----------



## Graphmaster

Date at 12- and crown at 4-o'clock; now this is cool. 
Love the orange accents, this thing almost yells for a nato-strap!


----------



## spain72

"Presents" from the past.

After few years suggesting a re-edition of this watch, I decided to prepare a drawing.
Hope you like it...


----------



## SKrishnan

Very nice designs.

I might be in touch in the future


----------



## spain72

Thank you.
Appreciations are always welcome!


----------



## dsmcastro

spain72 said:


> "Presents" from the past.
> 
> After few years suggesting a re-edition of this watch, I decided to prepare a drawing.
> Hope you like it...


Well, I guess Longines heard you

Longines Avigation Oversize Crown - DreamChrono


----------



## spain72

Few changes on an early version of the "Blackfish", led to this one...
Opinions are always welcome!


----------



## Graphmaster

Maybe go with some red accents in the color scheme?


----------



## spain72

Eheheh...already did. I will show you. 
I love red details on the dial!!!!!!


----------



## spain72

The "Rosso-Cento".
Automatic, 3 hands, 100 mt. W.R. sport watch, bi-directional rotating bezel, rubber band.

Comments are welcome.


----------



## spain72

"Target I".
Dedicated to hunters...


----------



## spain72

Prepared a first version of a 70's style "Pro-Diver"....


----------



## PeterK.

your hunter watch is going to be nice watch
here are few dial renderings that will be cut on cnc laser machine
of course the compass is just for look .







I will make one with ETA 6498 no second hand and one with eta 2824


----------



## spain72

OH MY!
You're great!!!! b-)
Thanks for the news!!!!!!!!!!!!! |>


----------



## PeterK.

one dial in process of being 3d printed.


----------



## nmanmp6

Fabio-

I am interested in discussing a variation on one of your designs.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/black-italian-diver-1008216.html

What is the best way to do this?

Thanaks.



spain72 said:


> Dear Forumers,
> I established a design studio (Desital-Timepieces) with the aim to offer to any Brands (or to persons that want to create their own brands) a choice of projects for collections to start, renew or enlarge.
> 
> There are h.w. and s.w. 3 hand watches, divers, chrographs, regulators, militaries, dress watches, DLC-bronze-steel cases and also ladies watches.
> 
> If there is anyone interested about it all, please do not hesitate to contact me for further details and informations.
> 
> More than 40 models (everyone in different versions) are now available but the choice is costantly increasing.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.s.: uploaded some simple and standard models. Must save my best "cards" ...hope you understand!


----------



## spain72

Let's go on the thread you linked above and post your considerations using "reply".


----------



## PeterK.

orange hunter one watch done any suggestions? sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## spain72

Hands are perfect! 
Well done! 
No further suggestions are needed!!!!! 
Now, it's only a matter of fantasy with different lume colours to match with straps colour....


----------



## PeterK.

black and orange NATO strap on it way , I will play with lume next.


----------



## spain72

Great! Have fun!!!!!


----------

